# Has anyone ever been to the RHC Resort in Costa Rica?



## icydog (Feb 15, 2007)

If you have been to Pueblo Real in Costa Rica can you pls tell me about it? My friend is staying two weeks, one at the RHC property and one week touring. If you have any advice about Costa Rica or the resort will you pls let me know. She is leaving on Feb 25th and since I have never been there I can offer her no advice. Thank you.


----------



## eal (Feb 16, 2007)

I have two reviews posted with tug - pm me if you have any other questions


----------



## icydog (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for moving my thread. I didn't know whether to put in on the international board or here on the points forum. Thanks for doing this move for me since, I guess, this is where it belongs. But why is my response not registering on the points board? Is it too soon?


----------

